# GDM fails, but startx works; new graphics card

## fallstoofast

I've just installed my new nVidia 7600 which I got from my friend replacing an ATI Radeon X300SE.

It works perfectly right now but I have one tiny problem.

When I try to use GDM, when booting up or by doing /etc/init.d/xdm start manually, it fails miserably. It flickers a few times then shows a frozen underscore at the top left corner. Alt+ctrl+backspace doesn't work and the comptuers basically frozen: can't do anything but force shutdown.

I tried disabling xdm at startup and doing startx. It works wonderfully and I even have a 10000 FPS opposed to the horrible 1200FPS I had with my X300 with glxgears.

Here's my glx info:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_NV_present_video

GLX version: 1.3

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7600 GT/PCI/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 173.14.09

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_float, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_timer_query, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fence, 

    GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_fragment_program, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_fragment_program2, 

    GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage, GL_NV_half_float, 

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, 

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, 

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners, 

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, 

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, GL_NV_texture_shader3, 

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program2, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, GL_NV_vertex_program3, 

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, 

    GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SUN_slice_accum

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x43 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x44 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x45 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x46 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x47 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x48 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x49 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x63 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x64 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x65 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x66 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x67 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x68 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x69 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x70 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon
```

Xorg.0.log for when GDM fails

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux air 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #14 SMP Sun Aug 3 09:52:18 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 08 September 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep  8 21:55:24 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d95c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2770 card 1028,01d2 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2771 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0391 card 1043,81f7 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:08:0: chip 8086,27dc card 1028,01ab rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xefefffff (0x2f00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xecf00000 - 0xecffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xece00000 - 0xecefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xed000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xee000000/24, I/O @ 0xdc80/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xeceff000 - 0xecefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x70000000 - 0x700003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ccc0 - 0x0000ccff (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcff (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xeceff000 - 0xecefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x70000000 - 0x700003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ccc0 - 0x0000ccff (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcff (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeceff000 - 0xecefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x70000000 - 0x700003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ccc0 - 0x0000ccff (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcff (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.09  Thu Jun  5 00:07:40 PDT 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:47:25 PDT 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeceff000 - 0xecefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x70000000 - 0x700003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ccc0 - 0x0000ccff (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcff (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeceff000 - 0xecefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x70000000 - 0x700003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ccc0 - 0x0000ccff (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcff (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GT (G73) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.15.01

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-1

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1200

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (93, 95); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeceff000 - 0xecefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x70000000 - 0x700003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ccc0 - 0x0000ccff (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcff (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

Backtrace:
```

----------

## fallstoofast

sorry for the extended post  :Razz: 

Xorg.0.log for when I do startx and it starts up normally

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux air 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #14 SMP Sun Aug 3 09:52:18 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 08 September 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep  8 21:59:26 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d95c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2770 card 1028,01d2 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2771 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 1028,01d2 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0391 card 1043,81f7 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:08:0: chip 8086,27dc card 1028,01ab rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xefefffff (0x2f00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xecf00000 - 0xecffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xece00000 - 0xecefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xed000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xee000000/24, I/O @ 0xdc80/7, BIOS @ 0xefe00000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xeceff000 - 0xecefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x70000000 - 0x700003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xefe00000 - 0xefe1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ccc0 - 0x0000ccff (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcff (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xeceff000 - 0xecefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x70000000 - 0x700003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xefe00000 - 0xefe1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ccc0 - 0x0000ccff (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcff (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeceff000 - 0xecefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x70000000 - 0x700003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xefe00000 - 0xefe1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ccc0 - 0x0000ccff (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcff (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.09  Thu Jun  5 00:07:40 PDT 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:47:25 PDT 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeceff000 - 0xecefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x70000000 - 0x700003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xefe00000 - 0xefe1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ccc0 - 0x0000ccff (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcff (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeceff000 - 0xecefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x70000000 - 0x700003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xefe00000 - 0xefe1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ccc0 - 0x0000ccff (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcff (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GT (G73) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.15.01

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-1

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1200

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (93, 95); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeceff000 - 0xecefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x70000000 - 0x700003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xefe00000 - 0xefe1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ccc0 - 0x0000ccff (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcff (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "wfb"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

I've tried recompiling the nvidia modules and re-emerging gdm.

I'd much appreciate any help  :Wink: 

(we shoudl really have a fold-up thing)

----------

## fallstoofast

bump.

(I know it's a long post, but could someone help please?)

----------

## DirtyHairy

Does it lock up if you start just plain X 1) as user and 2) as root?

P.S.: glxgears is NOT a benchmark and doesn't give you any hint how well your combination of hardware will perform in any real-world application.

----------

## jburns

In xorg.conf  Section "Module"  section delete

```
   Load  "dri"

   Load  "GLcore"

```

Check the log file in /var/log/gdm

The following is not related to your problem.

From Xorg.0.log 

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon

 

Setting hald and acpid to start at the same run level should fix this.

----------

## fallstoofast

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> Does it lock up if you start just plain X 1) as user and 2) as root?
> 
> P.S.: glxgears is NOT a benchmark and doesn't give you any hint how well your combination of hardware will perform in any real-world application.

 

Thanks for replying  :Very Happy: 

You're right, startx doesn't work with root. There's no xorg.conf file in the home directory :S What could be the problem?

----------

## DirtyHairy

So the problem seems to be related to some operation X tries to do which requires root priviledges. Can you doublecheck if 3D acceleration is really working when running X as a user (not just glxgears, but with something more demanding). You may also want to ask in the NVidia forum at www.phoronix.com, people there may have a better clue what's going on (and possibly have run into this particular problem, too).

----------

## fallstoofast

I believe it is a problem with the xorg.conf file. Root wasn't loading it from /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

I did temporarily solve it by creating an xorg.conf in /root/ but what can I do to make it load the actual global settings?

EDIT: Actually, it only works when I do it with SUDO or SU - for some reason. When I actually log into root or launch GDM, the whole thing just stops.

Arghh..

----------

## fallstoofast

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> So the problem seems to be related to some operation X tries to do which requires root priviledges. Can you doublecheck if 3D acceleration is really working when running X as a user (not just glxgears, but with something more demanding). You may also want to ask in the NVidia forum at www.phoronix.com, people there may have a better clue what's going on (and possibly have run into this particular problem, too).

 

games run fine and compiz runs really smoothly. There's no problem period when running as a user. But it kind of getting irritating when I have to type in startx every time. It's like booting up windows 3.0 in the old days.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Well, perhaps trying to reconfigure X server first?

something like:

# su

# X -configure 

# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-xconfig --no-logo # You can add some more flags here to add the composite extension and stuff, just man nvidia-xconfig

Seems to be a configuration issue, DRI actually does not behave well (in my experience) with nVidia cards.

----------

## fallstoofast

 *ZeuZ_NG wrote:*   

> Well, perhaps trying to reconfigure X server first?
> 
> something like:
> 
> # su
> ...

 

The thing is, X -configure makes it freeze too.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *fallstoofast wrote:*   

>  *ZeuZ_NG wrote:*   Well, perhaps trying to reconfigure X server first?
> 
> something like:
> 
> # su
> ...

 

You sure you're doing that step as root right?

If X -configure makes it freeze, perhaps you should try to re-emerge Xserver-Xorg

----------

